# Which Supplements are a MUST??



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Im finally going with my dad tomorrow night to go pick up some of the supplements that you guys have suggested and as posted by Tommygunz. Im posting this thread in hopes of receiving some feedback about the ones that I have chosen, and to make sure that I have not missed any essential ones.

So far on my list I have:

-Nature's Way Alive Whole Multivitamin
-Omega 3/omega 6 fish oil 
-Vitamin B complex
-Magnesium
-Phosphatidylserine

Am I missing any other good ones?

I know that there has been some talk on another thread posted by someone who's had unsuccessful results with the supplements, but I am really wanting to try these supplements out, in hopes of a positive and beneficial effect.

Also, I am having severe, severe brain fog and lack of energy, and am wondering which of the supplements listed (or those that i am missing) would help out most in those areas.

P.S: I am advised against taking any of the herbs by my psychiatrist, as she mentioned possible drug interactions with my current meds, so Im staying away from those. Just sticking purely with the vitamins/supplements. Any kind of feedback from those who are currently taking the supplements would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

All the supplements listed in your post, and recommended by TommyGunz are safe and have few, if any, interactions. Other than saying that you should make sure the multivitamin has vit D in it, I'd like to say that your psychiatrist knows what she's talking about when she cautioned you regarding herbs. In a similar fashion, you might consider checking with a pharmacist to ensure none of the supplements you're taking interact with your meds, and to let your psych know which supplements you're taking at your next appointment. I highly doubt that there will be any problems, but it is possible that there might be a small alteration in how you metabolize drugs which might lead to some being a little more or a little less effective than usual. This is just if you want to be super-cautious. It's probably unnecessary.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

one of the supplements i have been real big on lately is l-phenylalanine. it's an essential amino acid that is converted into dopamine. i have been taking it for a few weeks and have felt improvement in my sense of awareness, motivation and overall mood.


----------

